# Can I make a 13 X 13 inch sublimation transfer by taping two halves together?



## deborahcan (Sep 27, 2008)

I wonder if someone could help me with a sublimation transfer? I have the Richoh GX 5050N, which I love, but of course it doesn't print larger than legal size. I have need, on occasion, to print larger sublimation transfers. Right now I am making a small cocktail table which is a 13 inch diameter circle. My heat press can handle the large size just not the printer. Is there a way to print two halves on smaller paper,tape them together (very carefully) and press or do I need one single transfer? 

Thanks very much in advance

Deborah

PS i really appreciate this forum. I am learning alot


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is a post that may help you. It was done with Jpss paper but I am sure it will work with any paper really.

He made a large oversize print with Mr. Poster software using several sheets of transfer paper.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t73475.html

Katrina


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

It is virtually impossible to tape two sub prints together and not be able to see where they are joined, after sublimating. Can you do it- yes.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

I have tried this myself some time ago, on a smaller item I needed to 'pivot'. Jack is quite right that you can still see where they join in the finished output. Without a narrow white border around your image, the colour can bleed around the edges of the transfer paper giving unwanted results.


----------

